# Cesar Millan dog food



## Patricia__Allen-Tester (Mar 24, 2009)

cesar dog food is good for all of my dogs and my puppy. All of my dogs like this dog foods. The dry and the cesars Entrees.two of my small dogs like the Cesar double delights treats.I like that they're made with no articial colours or flavours.


----------



## Patricia__Allen-Tester (Mar 24, 2009)

cesar dog food is good for all of my dogs and my puppy.


----------



## Becky_Flug (Jul 25, 2009)

I cannot help but wonder what it is that Patricia really "likes" about this food. Is it just that her dogs "like" it and "eat" it so it must be good for her dogs? After all my min-pin will cat food if I let her but I would not say that it is especially good for her.


----------



## Alice_Davis (Oct 7, 2009)

keep in mind that cesar milan believes in exercise and controlled play and challenges. while i don't use his food because my dogs are not as active as his are, i can see why he would use more carbs and starchy carbs than protein. his dogs go into the mountains and through the hills for four hours every day and that's before breakfast. i'd want a bunch of oats and barley too, after that.


----------



## Nicole2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy it?


----------



## mitzi (Dec 20, 2009)

A food with only about 2 meat ingredients? Come on, Caesar! I have not looked at the ingredient list or the manufacturer, but I would say this sounds like another grain heavy, middle-of-the-road dog food. Probably made by Purina, ick!


----------



## Carole1 (Feb 7, 2010)

After having given Brach, the mixed Aussie, various dog foods over the course of 4 years we tried CM's Weight Control formula. After 4 years of various consistencies of poop and indigestion, Brach reacted well to Cesar's food. Firm poop, good weight control, activity consistent--finally an organic food that works! Alas, PetCo has discontinued selling Ceasar Milians dog food where we live. We are totally bummed. We are trying a new organic--so far, not impressed as dog has a decrease in energy and alas, loose poop.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Try one of these brands


Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo
Innova
Instrinct
Orijen
Taste of the Wild
Wellness
Acana
Fromm
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural


----------



## Paul_And_Muttley (Mar 16, 2010)

Is the Cesar Millan dog food the same as the Cesar brand? I saw it advertised on the Animal Planet website which hosts Victoria Stilwell, who generally disses the Dog Whisperer and I thought it was ironic. But maybe the two brands are not related, although I would think there might be some copyright issues. See www.cesar.com. BTW, I feed my dog mostly Purina brand kibble, but he also gets raw Beef Hearts and marrow bones.


----------



## frett (May 28, 2010)

great food cesaris a genuis i luvhim and his advcehasalways been useful


----------



## Madison2 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello,

I only tried the water.. and my dogs LOVED it! I went to look for it in the stores and found the stores I go to have discontinued it?? I wonder why? 

To carole 

I have a min pin who has the same problem yours did.. loose poops.. appetite was even a problem.. is she going to eat today? is her doody soft? she is VERY small , at the time she was a pound a three quarters. super iddy biddy.. she is my pride and joy..today she is 6 pounds.. and I use science diet.. and for a while I used the one at the vet for sensitive intestines.. it was called vet. choice or something like that.. I use science diet closer in distance to buy and it works the same.

well if anyone knows why stores are discontinuing his product please tell me/us..


----------



## John10 (Aug 15, 2010)

Look. It may be named after the dog whisperer, but it's not MADE by him. Don't get me wrong. This food is OK, but it's not the best.


----------



## Kristy1 (Aug 27, 2010)

No, Cesar Millan dry dog food and Cesar Little dog "canned" food and the double delites treasts are NOT made by the same people, the Cesar canned food and their treats are a HORRIBLE food and you should never ever consider feeding them!!! Even if you DO feed cesar's dry food. I was worried people would get the two confused when Cesar first came out with his dry dog food line.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was watching The Dog Whisperer and guess what he feeds?? Embark!!! LOL he doesn't even use his own brand!! He's is a great dog trainer...but I can't say that this food is all that good.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ya, his crap made my bad 20.


----------



## sheratan (Jan 12, 2011)

Do anyone know if the Cesar Millan´s Dog food is still available? and where can I find it ??


----------



## Frank1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think... in Amazon you can find it.


----------



## Chris_Tannen (Sep 9, 2012)

I bought one of his collars from Petco. Lasted one week on my Lab pup. Frayed to shit! I thought I was buying quality.


----------



## Darlene2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am having a hard time finding a place that sells the CM puppy food. Does any one know where I can find it? Petco doesn't carry it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Darlene, Cesar Millan dog food has been discontinued.


----------



## Monique (Mar 5, 2018)

I gave my dog the dog treats and it made him really sick so I had to make it vomit and they were all in his stomach >>> this food is shit and bad for dogs they sell it at the dollar store by my house. I wouldn't suggest this food to any dog first time I gave him something different never again


----------



## Monique (Mar 5, 2018)

Is that why dollar stores are now selling his food because they are discontinued!!!!!! Wtf is that


----------



## sugar_pawz (Sep 24, 2019)

Does any one know where I can find it? Petco doesn’t carry it.


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

dogfood_admin said:


> *Cesar Millan Dog Food Review*
> 
> Cesar Millan, the renowned dog behavioral specialist, has a brand of organic dog food formula called “Cesar Millan’s Dog Whisperer”. There are three dry dog food formulas that are currently available in the market and claim to be composed of “primarily organic, environmentally-friendly, and stringently-tested dog food products”. Each product is said to be “signed-off” by Cesar himself and also comes with “Cesar’s Tips”, a list of benefits and instructions for the dog owner. Cesar Millan’s dog food brands are distributed by PetCo stores nationwide.
> 
> ...


cesar dog food is good


----------

